# Router bit size terms



## david1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi My name is Dave. I new at routers and do not understand all the terms
required to select the correct bit that I may need such as " CL" , "SH" , ect.
I have been looking at the Woodcraft catalog and am totally lost.
Example : 45 degree chamfer bit 1/2" CL, 1/4" SH or Roman Ogee 1/4" R

Thanks


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Router Forums Dave!

Some of the terms apply to the 'shank' (eg 1/2" or 1/4" or 8mm) and therefor the kinds of routers it can be used with. Other terms have to do with the style/shape of the path it will cut into the workpiece.

Some of the bit manufacturer's (particularly Bosch) provide a cross section drawing of what you can expect the bit to do. When considering that drawing as compared to the words used to name it, one can figure out the meaning of some of the words. I think there are a lot of times when two different companies that make basically the same bit will use different labels when describing it.

The simple reality of it is that the companies making the bits can call them any thing they want to within reason, and they are all competing with each other in the same marketplace. The best place to start is by considering what the manual for your specific router lists as 'compatible' and or 'recommended' bit types. 

To do a really good job of picking the right bit, the material being cut has to be considered as well. Soft woods really are softer than hardwoods, no simpler way to put that idea.

Cheap bits probably don't want to comment on RPM ratings, but alot of the high end bits love to brag about how high of an RPM they can endure.

These are just my thoughts on facing the challenge of picking the right bits. To clarrify my suggestions, put a high priority on what your router's manual suggests and leverage the 'artwork/drawings' that the expensive brands use to describe their stuff.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, CL means cutter length, SH means shank diameter and R stands for radius. MLCS has a nicely illustrated online catalog which shows the profile(Cutting shape) of the bits. You can save yourself a lot of time by buying a set like the Woodriver 10 piece set at Woodcraft. These 10 bits will allow you to do most jobs and are medium quality bits. They also go on sale for $50 on a regular basis. I liked them so well I bought both the 1/4" and 1/2" shank sets so I could use them with all my routers.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TYVM Mike for adding your experience to the mix in this thread! Picking the bits is trickier than picking the motors that spin them (IMHO)


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

allardjassie said:


> Hi My name is Dave. I new at routers and do not understand all the terms
> required to select the correct bit that I may need such as " CL" , "SH" , ect.
> I have been looking at the Woodcraft catalog and am totally lost.
> Example : 45 degree chamfer bit 1/2" CL, 1/4" SH or Roman Ogee 1/4" R
> ...


Welcome. Here is an example:

http://www.freudtools.com/p-143-rounding-over-bits.aspx

Freud Tools - Ogee Groove Bits


----------



## david1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*How to determine correct bit size*

Thank you very much. This does shed some light on my
selections.

Dave


----------



## david1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much. This helpful information
Dave


----------



## david1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much. this gets me in the right direction.
Dave


----------

